# Welcome Pecan!



## TheBigAnimation (Feb 15, 2014)

Pecan is a little normal grey (pretty sure he is male) male Cockatiel baby who was hatched on January 31st. He's super vocal, super tame, and he's already starting to show color and male-behaviors... 

Yesterday was the day we reserved him, but we forgot to take pictures. So today we went by and took some pictures of the store and Pecan. Alongside him we took a picture of a little white-Albino Cockatiel (who we cant tell if its male or female or not), who mom thought if Pecan had a buddy out with him he'd feel more comfortable but the lady at Birds On Safari said that we should be bonding with him and not the other way around. 

So, we put the Albino back but I still managed to get pictures of the Albino while he was out with Pecan. I also debated in my head if I should have gotten both Pecan and the Albino - just in case if that would make them happier if they were together, but I dont know. The lady said that they would have to be in separate cages and I dont think I have the room for that. 

That, and - they wouldnt bond to me as well. Though maybe someday when Pecan's older and I'm more experienced I'll get another one to make him more less lonesome. ^^;

Without further ado - pictures!

*Pecan's Cage (we're getting one in black but the same cage)*










*They sell a bunch of different types of bird food of great quality...*



















*An Amazon Grey they were boarding in the store...*










*Baby Tiel's!* 










*Pecan!*



















*Pecan and an Albino Cockatiel...*



















*Medicine for birds...*










*The employee here said this was a good-sized Cockatiel perch...*










*Other perches we are gonna buy for Pecan!*


----------



## M'éanín's Mommy (Jan 20, 2014)

Beautiful birds, congratulations. Love your grey, but the Albino is stunning...I would have taken both...then again i'm the one who bought 4 'Tiels all at once (3 from same clutch & 1 from different clutch~same breeder), so I'm probably not the best one to comment hahah


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Congratulations. We are having a visit to a lady next week to see her birds and she has a grey who she said is a friendly chatty little fella. And like you, we are thinking the one bird or two road. It's all very exciting isn't it!!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

They are both lovely birds. Good luck with Pecan. It's so exciting getting a bird.
I think it's so exciting getting a bird that it's nice to get one at a time, to spread out the excitement.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Congratulations! That must be exciting and what an adorable name. But I'm afraid that cage looks too small. Do you know the dimensions of it?


----------



## TheBigAnimation (Feb 15, 2014)

I think she mentioned that it was an 18 X 18? She said it was just like the one that was hanging up on the celing which was an 18 X 18, and I saw it which was pretty large but she said because it was plastic it wsa pretty flimsey - but this is the same price as the plastic one just metal and it comes with a stand... I didnt realize it was smaller? Is it no good? I do agree with her its more durable and I like the way its actually got a slide out door, should I try and get a different cage?


----------



## Hobbs94 (Dec 23, 2013)

I would say go bigger. They need room to spread their wings and climb around. Remember- length is more important than height!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

18X18 is the smallest you can go, but frankly, I still think that's a bit too small. Is there anything bigger that you may consider? I recommend this for a good starter cage:


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I was also going to say the same thing about the size of the cage but didn't want to damper your spirits. But I agree with everyone else......the cage needs to be bigger.


----------



## TheBigAnimation (Feb 15, 2014)

There were a few cages outside the store (nicely kept and clean of course!) that were a bit bigger but yet they were more expensive... I'll talk to my mom about it...


----------



## TheBigAnimation (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm thinking of maybe taking both if ONLY i can house them both together. I dont mind spending a little extra TLC on them if they need it, because I dont think it's impossible if they are even together, eventually they will both bond to me... Right? 

It's not impossible? Like, even if they are together - the Cockatiels can still bond to the human right? Its like hamsters? Not impossible? But, I might get the Alibno as a female is what I'm worried about, so I might need help sexing the Alibno. Can anyone help me decide?


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

CaliTiels suggested a great cage above. I have that one and it does quite well for a tiel. My friend has several of these cages and uses them for all her tiels. She has for years and they do well also.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Do they get along together at the store? If they do, then why not? That cage is suitable for 2, provided they get lots of out time to exercise and play. I've had my 2 tiels in that cage for sometime until I got their big flight cage and they were fine in it. True, it's better for one, 2 would be pushing the space, but it can be done


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh and yes, they will still bond with you. They aren't like budgies who will bond with their cage mate, a tiel that's had a good upbringing will still love to be with you. Beaker was only semi-tame when I adopted him and Jaid was a friendly, handfed baby. They both are buddies, but still love me


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw, adorable birds, looks like you are pretty set! I agree, I would get both, but in the end, it is up to you.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, looks like an awesome place! Pecan is too cute! So is the whiteface lutino cockatiel... can I have her/him?


----------



## TheBigAnimation (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah thats what I thought. Its like hamsters - which I've had over my lifetime a lot of anyway, I've got three right now ^^! I'll talk to my mom about placing a hold on the albino, and trying to figure out the gender in him/her.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Pecan is so adorable!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

How much is that little 18" x 18" cage at the store? I'm willing to bet it's at least $50. The Petco one that CaliTiels linked is a MUCH better value! Trust me, if you go "minimum" (which, in my opinion is just too small for any bird) you will wish you had gone bigger and end up replacing it. Even the 18" x 30" cage is too small for two, but it will be MUCH better and work fine for a while. What you ultimately want is a cage like this: http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Products-Wrought-F040-31-Inch/dp/B00176F5L0

When you think about it, it's a great value. I've seen 18" x 18" cages for $70, not even including a stand! Insanity. 

Anyway, Pecan is adorable and so is his white friend.


----------



## TheBigAnimation (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you! I dont think we're gonna get the Alibno, though. Momma said that To let ourselves start out we're only getting one... So, no Alibno. Sorries. 

But, the one at the store she said it was 75 and the stand was 30. Then I saw I think - this really large nice green one for over 150 or 225, that or I could get that Prevue thing for 125. So this week or weekend when my mom is off I'm going back there and I'm going to see what the green one was priced at. 

So, yeah. If not the green one cause I remember it was big and bulky - then I know the Pervue thing will work out.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I was going to suggest the Prevue Hendryx, but I assumed you just needed a starter cage. I adore the Prevue Hendryx cage and it will last a long time


----------



## M'éanín's Mommy (Jan 20, 2014)

I have the Prevue Hendrix for my P'lets, it's large enough for them since the door is open about 75% of the time & they go in/out as they please. I wouldn't put any of my 'Tiels in it though. Pancakes & Skrill have gone in it to check things out and they looked huge inside it, way to small for them.

My 'Tiels of course are in larger cage...I don't recall the dimensions, it's a decent size cage but it really is to small for the 4 of them. I ended up buying this cage this morning, just waiting on delivery now. While technically there isn't anything wrong with the other one I really do wish I had gotten this one first. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D3TO3C6/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You should consider if your going to remain a single bird home, or there is possibility of you getting another bird (or more) in the future. If there is any chance at all then I would recommend going as large as you can manage, otherwise you will end up getting a new, larger cage like i'm having to do. The cage won't go to waste since i'm planning to transfer my P'lets to the old 'Tiel cage and give them more room and then keep P'lets old cage as a sick/quarantine cage for future use, but still...I could have gotten something REALLY nice for what i've spent on the old & new one.


----------



## TheBigAnimation (Feb 15, 2014)

Okay now I'm REALLY confused as to what I should pick?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

The largest you can afford (which, in this case would seem to be the Prevue).


----------

